# How to apply citric acid



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

I just received my citric acid powder. The thought just occurred to me... I don't know how to apply this stuff! 

I'm thinking... take 1-2 pounds per 1,000 SF. Mix it into appropriate amount of water (citric to water, not water into powder) to spread evenly across my lawn... using backpack sprayer, right?

Then water in enough to wash off blades of grass. About 1/4 inch of water, right?

Thanks!
Murph


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. That is correct. 1 lb will easily mix into a gallon of water. Water in after application ASAP.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks, Greendoc. That worked out fine.

I got started before your post. I wound up boiling a pint of water in a large Pyrex measuring cup. Then I added 1 pound of citric acid to that water. Stirred.

Like you said, it dissolved easily. I added that solution to 2 gallons of water in my backpack sprayer and sprayed my 2,500 feet of turf.

I watered in to wash it off the blades of grass. I was due for some kelp, humid acid, and SLES so I hit it with that afterwards... for good measure.

It turned into a 2 hour project.

Not bad for the first time. I will give it a couple of days and report back for future reference.

B


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

What's the theory for citric acid?

An attempt to lower soil PH?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> What's the theory for citric acid?
> 
> An attempt to lower soil PH?


Yep. No damage. Noticable impact at half dose.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

BXMurphy said:


> I just received my citric acid powder. The thought just occurred to me... I don't know how to apply this stuff!
> 
> I'm thinking... take 1-2 pounds per 1,000 SF. Mix it into appropriate amount of water (citric to water, not water into powder) to spread evenly across my lawn... using backpack sprayer, right?
> 
> ...


What brand and where did you get it? This is something I need to do now. Thanks


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

PGunn said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> > I just received my citric acid powder. The thought just occurred to me... I don't know how to apply this stuff!
> ...


My first time I got 5lb Millard citric acid on amazon for the backyard (2k sqft). I needed larger quantities to do all 15k so I got a 50lb pail off duda diesel.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Noclssgt said:


> [... I got a 50lb pail off duda diesel.


NEVER ceases to amaze me the new stuff I learn and new vendors I find out about, here at TLF! :thumbup:

https://www.dudadiesel.com/

*About Duda Diesel LLC*

The sole owner of Duda Diesel LLC is Brian James Duda. He has a Bachelor degree of Science in Engineering. His studies focused on air-breathing propulsion in aerospace engineering at the University of Alabama in Huntsville.

During his studies in 2005, Brian acquired an old 1986 Detroit Diesel All American Bluebird bus in his home state of Massachusetts. After driving it for a few weeks, he found the high fuel price for diesel fuel of $3.00/gallon to be too much, and explored the alternative fuel of vegetable oil. In the process of finding, filtering and using the fuel, he found that it was very difficult to obtain a lot of the expensive supplies needed for treating waste vegetable oil and the chemicals needed to make biodiesel. He then created a small online store which carried all of the basic supplies for filtering vegetable oil & then for processing biodiesel. As the business increased, he then pushed to create an online store dedicated to all alternative energy supplies for do-it-yourselfers and other small businesses. Duda Diesel now offers many supplies for SVO, biodiesel, solar water heater technology and will soon also push for solar electrical cells (PV cells), wind power, geothermal systems and energy efficient devices such as LED lights and systems which recycle heat.

Duda Diesel strives for excellent customer service and speedy shipping times while delivering quality products at a reasonable price. The goal of the company is to stay American owned and operated and to bring jobs back to the American economy. Ultimately, Duda Diesel would like to design and manufacturer its own products for sale domestically and internationally.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

A typical job for an aerospace major....

(Aerospace graduates 5x more engineers than there are jobs.)


----------



## jhhoffma (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey guys,

I'm hoping to be doing a application of propiconazole this weekend. I'm also (over)due for my next application of citric.

Can I mix the 2 together or will the low pH degrade the fungicide?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

jhhoffma said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm hoping to be doing a application of propiconazole this weekend. I'm also (over)due for my next application of citric.
> 
> Can I mix the 2 together or will the low pH degrade the fungicide?


Came across this today

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://greencast.ca/documents/PH-Chart_Revised_2014.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjnrbno-PLxAhUNKFkFHQqNB-4QFjAFegQIIRAC&usg=AOvVaw03LhhUqp1upajdxUbUov0h

Doesn't seem like it's too sensitive to pH. That said I don't know if there's some potential reaction with citric acid or other cause of incompatibility.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Can citric acid be mixed in the soil? Have a ~100sqft area I want to plant blueberries. They would like a ph of 4.5 but it is currently 7. Was thinking of tilling in citric and elemental sulfur.


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Does this always work? Does it last? I've read that it can be very tough to move the pH when considering the potential for a soil's massive buffering capacity. My soil is alkaline 7.5 to 8.0 at different spots in my yard.

Thanks,

TD


----------



## kachambe3637 (Apr 27, 2021)

Is anybody using Citric Acid as a chelator to add to micronutrient solutions that have {micro}-sulfates as their composition? For instance, taking a product like MicroGreene and adding Citric Acid to the solution to chelate the micros?

Side note, this is probably why the "Double Dark" combo works so well....the Citric Acid from the 7-0-0...


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

kachambe3637 said:


> Is anybody using Citric Acid as a chelator to add to micronutrient solutions that have {micro}-sulfates as their composition? For instance, taking a product like MicroGreene and adding Citric Acid to the solution to chelate the micros?
> 
> Side note, this is probably why the "Double Dark" combo works so well....the Citric Acid from the 7-0-0...


Some people in the diy FAS (Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate) thread mix in citric acid -
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211
It supposedly lowers the ph of the water which helps with the foliar uptake of the micros, and it helps to chelate the iron. I think a few people there said it wasn't a great chelator, tho.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Frankzzz said:


> kachambe3637 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody using Citric Acid as a chelator to add to micronutrient solutions that have {micro}-sulfates as their composition? For instance, taking a product like MicroGreene and adding Citric Acid to the solution to chelate the micros?
> ...


I do this. I add a splash of CA to all my tank mixes as my water is pretty hard and there are various AIs which don't like alkalinity (not just iron). I've never seen a label warn about acidity on the other hand.


----------

